# How many in a 75g?



## Willow

I have 5 goldfish: 1 red-cap Oranda, 1 Lion-head Oranda, 1 Black Moor, and 2 Ryukins, all about 2 inches. They're currently in a 20 gallon. I know that's too small, and I am doing 25% water changes twice a week. Water tests seem to be all right, the nitrates are a little high, but the tank is well cycled and there's very low ammonia levels. My question is, I'm going to get them a larger tank soon. I'm thinking of a 75 gallon (48" long x 18 wide x 20 high), because I have that size for my hermit crabs and I like how they look. A 55g is too skinny and a 90g is too high. Just a matter of aesthetics. So, how many could I have in the 75g? Someone said 15 gallons for the first fish and 10g for each additional. So, that would mean I could have 7 fancy goldfish in there. Will that be OK when they're full grown? I don't want to have to upgrade. Should I just stick with the 5 that I already have? It seems kind of weird to have a tank that sparsely populated, but I guess I could go wild with the tank decor. Is the 75 gallon the best choice? I'll get them a 90g if that would be better.


----------



## osteoporoosi

Buy at least a 100g, 5 goldfish would fit there.


----------



## fishboy

i go with 10 gallons per fancy goldfish so a 75 could hold 7 fancey goldfish put no common shubunkin or comet mixed in


----------



## garfieldnfish

I think 7 in a 75 gal would be ok. Most fancy goldfish do not get as large as the maximum size states. Mine have slowed down growing considerably after 1 1/2 years and the largest is barely 4 inches. I have 3 in a 46 gal bowfront along with a bristlenose pleco to keep the algae in check. They have never been in a small tank (except for their first week in my house when I had no clue what I was doing, read Aquariums for Dummies and ran out and got the 46 gal the same week) and get plenty of food, yet they seem to stay on the small side, maybe genetics, who knows.


----------



## Lexus

I agree 7 should be fine...


----------



## Damon

Even Fancy goldfish should reach 6 inches. One should have 20 gallons per goldies (especially for fancies) since they produce a lot of waste and generally aren't as genetically strong as wild goldies. In a 75 I wouldn't put more than 4 in it and thats pushing it. for 5 I would get a 100-125 gallon tank.


----------

